# Boletins do IM



## actioman (18 Mar 2010 às 15:01)

Não encontrei nenhum tópico com o tema e achei estranho, pois são os Boletins Oficiais que fazem um resumo do que sucedeu num determinado período no nosso país. Como tal acho um tema bastante interessante para ser debatido por nós. 

Eu devo confessar que não tenho o costume de os ver, seja por preguiça, falta de hábito o mesmo esquecimento. Mas de quando em vez actualizo-me e leio uns quantos de "rajada" . É então numa destas leituras massivas que me deparo com o Boletim Climatológico do passado Janeiro deste ano. Abro-o com interesse especial pela queda de neve que sucedeu por aqui e pela Beira Baixa (zona de Castelo Branco e não só), vasculho e nada!  Há referências ao evento, mas de uma forma tão vaga e generalista que parece ser normal e comum suceder o que sucedeu?!! Inclusive se faz referencia à neve no Norte e Centro, ora eu que saiba Elvas é Sul ou já mudamos de zona e ninguém me avisou!!!
Estarei a ver mal? Alguém me ajuda nesta minha constatação?


----------



## Paulo H (18 Mar 2010 às 15:23)

actioman disse:


> Não encontrei nenhum tópico com o tema e achei estranho, pois são os Boletins Oficiais que fazem um resumo do que sucedeu num determinado período no nosso país. Como tal acho um tema bastante interessante para ser debatido por nós.
> 
> Eu devo confessar que não tenho o costume de os ver, seja por preguiça, falta de hábito o mesmo esquecimento. Mas de quando em vez actualizo-me e leio uns quantos de "rajada" . É então numa destas leituras massivas que me deparo com o Boletim Climatológico do passado Janeiro deste ano. Abro-o com interesse especial pela queda de neve que sucedeu por aqui e pela Beira Baixa (zona de Castelo Branco e não só), vasculho e nada!  Há referências ao evento, mas de uma forma tão vaga e generalista que parece ser normal e comum suceder o que sucedeu?!! Inclusive se faz referencia à neve no Norte e Centro, ora eu que saiba Elvas é Sul ou já mudamos de zona e ninguém me avisou!!!
> Estarei a ver mal? Alguém me ajuda nesta minha constatação?



Não me choca, tal é o hábito! Faz parte do deixa andar, da falta de rigor, de falta de zelo, enfim, do atraso de vida com que nos acostumamos todos!

Outro exemplo é quando são emitidas hora a hora, as condições meteorologicas observadas num dado local! Por exemplo, se das 20h01 às 20h59 caiu neve e depois no ultimo minuto chove, colocam na observação chuva! Eu penso que se deveria mostrar as condições e os acontecimentos observados no último intervalo de tempo, por exemplo: chuva/neve

Outro exemplo, é o facto de serem conhecidos os fenomenos de sleet, água-neve, freezing rain, sincelo, granizo, saraiva, poeira do deserto (calima), fumo, ..., e o que acontece? Apararece apenas: Chuva/Neve/Aguaceiros/Céu limpo/Céu nublado/Trovoada/Nevoeiro/Neblina/Bruma/Fumo.


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Mar 2010 às 17:54)

Para nós mais habituados aos termos mais técnicos os quais atribuímos a situações mais específicas num dado momento, parece-nos que existe alguma falta de rigor da parte do Instituto quando emite estes resumos. 

À partida poderia concluir que é isso que se passa, mas prefiro dar o benefício da dúvida visto que estas informações são disponibilizadas ao público em geral; ora sabe-se que o público em geral não possui bases suficientes nesta matéria e como tal não encara o “problema” na mesma dimensão que nós e excepto algumas situações mais notadas, deste nem se tem a devida percepção!

Se assim é, não que isto sirva de desculpa, mas insisto em que uma das causas poderá ser mesmo a importância da existência de 2 tipos de público, o minoritário informado e atento bem como o maioritário desinformado e desatento ainda que se considere importante que a este último o IM dedique um pouco mais de atenção colocando à disposição uma informação com rigor acrescido.


----------



## actioman (18 Mar 2010 às 23:35)

Obrigado aos dois pelo feedback . No entanto é para mim uma estranheza que não haja mais users a interessarem-se pelo tema...

Tendo como base a observação e comparação dos diferentes boletins, nomeadamente o de Janeiro de 2006, Janeiro de 2007 e Janeiro de 2010, há uma palavra que me surge na ponta da língua e é descriminação regional!

Leiam, comparem os resumos e os registos de observação. E é fácil perceber que como neste Janeiro de 2010, o fenómeno não chegou à "sempre no centro, Lisboa e arredores", o registo do fenómeno foi simplesmente quase ignorado. E se do ponto de vista social me sinto prejudicado, do ponto de vista cientifico é uma barbaridade não haver mais pormenor neste episódio de neve a cotas baixas!
Enfim, eu pude vivê-lo em primeira mão e acompanhei o seu "nascimento", basta ler as brilhantes análises do David sf, stormy e rozzo, para se entender a fundo o que sucedeu e como sucedeu.


----------



## AnDré (19 Mar 2010 às 00:48)

Normalmente é sempre feita uma referencia aos boletins do IM, no tópico _Monitorização Clima de Portugal_, que está na parte de climatologia.

Compreendo perfeitamente o que dizes *actioman*.
No entanto, é visível que nos últimos meses os boletins mensais têm sido redigidos cada vez com mais informação.

Bem me lembro de quando eram apenas 4 páginas...

Com o tempo, talvez deixe de existir essa "descriminação".

Assim esperamos.


----------



## actioman (19 Mar 2010 às 07:16)

AnDré disse:


> Normalmente é sempre feita uma referencia aos boletins do IM, no tópico _Monitorização Clima de Portugal_, que está na parte de climatologia.
> 
> Compreendo perfeitamente o que dizes *actioman*.
> No entanto, é visível que nos últimos meses os boletins mensais têm sido redigidos cada vez com mais informação.
> ...



Obrigado pela indicação, não me tinha apercebido do local onde eles estavam a ser inseridos!


----------



## David sf (19 Mar 2010 às 11:20)

Se fosse só na meteorologia que o Alentejo era descriminado, podíamos bem...

Como exemplo máximo disso que dizes, no passado 8 de Março, quando nevou na região de Portalegre, e bem, não havia cotas de neve na previsão descritiva, sendo que estas andaram abaixo dos 500 m. Eu compreendo que um grande testamento na previsão descritiva faria com que ninguém lesse tudo, mas poderiam fazer as mesmas previsões por região, o que seria muito mais indicado e permitiria que se fosse mais ao pormenor. Às vezes parece que o IM paga cada letra que escreve.

Quanto aos boletins mensais, acho que deveriam ir muito mais além. Não acho que eles sejam escritos para leigos, não conheço ninguém que não se interesse por meteorologia que os leia.


----------



## actioman (19 Mar 2010 às 21:26)

David sf disse:


> Se fosse só na meteorologia que o Alentejo era descriminado, podíamos bem...
> 
> Como exemplo máximo disso que dizes, no passado 8 de Março, quando nevou na região de Portalegre, e bem, não havia cotas de neve na previsão descritiva, sendo que estas andaram abaixo dos 500 m. Eu compreendo que um grande testamento na previsão descritiva faria com que ninguém lesse tudo, mas poderiam fazer as mesmas previsões por região, o que seria muito mais indicado e permitiria que se fosse mais ao pormenor. Às vezes parece que o IM paga cada letra que escreve.
> 
> Quanto aos boletins mensais, acho que deveriam ir muito mais além. Não acho que eles sejam escritos para leigos, não conheço ninguém que não se interesse por meteorologia que os leia.



Obrigado por concordares comigo! Cheguei a pensar estar errado na minha opinião, como era dos poucos... 

Pelo menos já somos 3 aqui a concordar que algo não coincide com o esperado! No entanto esse é o nosso problema, somos muito poucos...

E antes que alguém me venha dizer que aqui não é o IM, eu sei bem que sim . Apenas queria sondar opiniões e trocar pontos de vista sobre o assunto.


----------

